# First round matchup



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Who do you want - or does it matter?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I want the Nuggets if they would be starting to play better, I think we need a tough opponent to begin with.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I want the Nuggets if they would be starting to play better, I think we need a tough opponent to begin with.


I don't know if I want a tougher then "easier" matchup, or more of a stairstep progression...I guess I would like the Hornets or Kings if they could sneak in.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I would like.... NOK.

No disrespect to NOK. In fact, that reflects my respect for their team. I think the Hornets grab the final spot and face Dallas in the first round.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree, Hornets.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Kings or the Hornets.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Currently the Clippers.

Anyone have a nervous twitch? :raised_ey


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not against the Clips.
Out of the Clippers, Nuggets, Warriors and Hornets I would rather not see the Warriors. Not overly concerned with anyone else.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

No twitch here.

After couple more joints, I am sure it'll come....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> No twitch here.
> 
> After couple more joints, I am sure it'll come....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

As long as its not the Warriors, it doesnt matter too much. The Warriors have the Mavs number so they would make the series interesting. I would like the Kings or Hornets like everyone else has said


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahhhh.... thanks.

Needed that one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> As long as its not the Warriors, it doesnt matter too much. The Warriors have the Mavs number so they would make the series interesting. I would like the Kings or Hornets like everyone else has said


Right now, I say NOK. This way we can run the streak up to 25 this season. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Right now, I say NOK. This way we can run the streak up to 25 this season. :biggrin:


You wanna post that over on their forum? :biggrin:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Which opponent n first round is the worst for Mavs? And which is the best? 

I think that the best is Lakers, cause they now are playing not confidently... Others means not easy first round...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man it's hard to choose this when I am a Nuggets fan, but if Dallas have to face Denver in a 7 game series, I don't think Denver is going to lose 4 times. I just think they have every body covered in the lineup, except the defense isn't too flash. 

PG - Blake/JET = JET
SG - Iverson/George = AI
SF - Carmelo/Howard = Good battle, but Carmelo.
PF - Nene/Dirk = Dirk
C - Camby/Damp = Camby

But I doubt that Denver will finish 8th, they will finish either 6th or 7th. Which means Spurs or Suns, I'd prefer to play Suns. Best game too watch, and great potential match-ups:

PG - AI / Nash
SG - Jr Smith / Bell
SF - Carmelo / Marion
PF - Nene / Diaw
C - Camby / Amare


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

melo4life said:


> Man it's hard to choose this when I am a Nuggets fan, but if Dallas have to face Denver in a 7 game series, I don't think Denver is going to lose 4 times. I just think they have every body covered in the lineup, except the defense isn't too flash.
> 
> PG - Blake/JET = JET
> SG - Iverson/George = AI
> ...


Whoa man, don't get all jumpy because you won one game.

In a seven game series I can see the Mavs close the Nuggets out in 5 games.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Saint Baller:

In 5 games :lol: Maybe in 6...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

4 games


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Another flyer :lol: I don't are you really so sure of oneself or what??? I see that Mavs fans are really to sure about their team... It is probably the reason why I hate Mavs more and more...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

You will see us I have to guarantee that. Plus I want to see my team in the Playoffs after 12 years. Us Warrior fans tired of hearing always next year. :worthy:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> In 5 games :lol: Maybe in 6...


5 games, we actually play D unlike the Suns who would let the game run on.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller, i don't think we should talk about our D because of the way we have been playing lately and also the Suns aren't that bad when it comes to defense.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Saint Baller, i don't think we should talk about our D because of the way we have been playing lately and also the Suns aren't that bad when it comes to defense.


What ever, the reason I said that is because Denver always gives PHX a hard time and this guy thinks they would give us a hard time just because they give the Suns a hard time. While they only give the Suns a hard time because none of them play defense in those games and just try to run the **** out of the building.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Saint Baller:

Your D :lol: Where it was against us in last two games :lol: Look your team lost to Denver too, so...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> Your D :lol: Where it was against us in last two games :lol: Look your team lost to Denver too, so...


Don't come in here with that.

And whoever said we were supposed to be scared of the Nuggets...no. If they actually used Nene like he could be used, it would be another Suns situation, but they definitely aren't as deep as the Suns and have little in the interior to speak of outside of Nene. I think we win in 5.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe in 5, but not in 4 like somebody said, even you be so lucky to win in 4... But I think that in nowadays situation, Mavs won't play against Nuggets, Mavs would play against Clippers or Warriors...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> In 5 games :lol: Maybe in 6...


huh?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> Your D :lol: Where it was against us in last two games :lol: Look your team lost to Denver too, so...


Yeah we played **** bad defense against ya'll in the last 2 games, GREAT FOR YOU! But the Mavericks over the season have been nothing but great on defense. So don't come in here with that we don't play D ****.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> Maybe in 5, but not in 4 like somebody said, even you be so lucky to win in 4... But I think that in nowadays situation, Mavs won't play against Nuggets, Mavs would play against Clippers or Warriors...


Who said 4?


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Saint Baller:

I said that you haven't D in two las t games against us, but not at all... VeN said that in 4...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> I said that you haven't D in two las t games against us, but not at all... VeN said that in 4...


Ven says 4 games for every team we play in the playoffs, he predicted it for the entire thing hah.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

As of now, GSW moves into the 8th spot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> As of now, GSW moves into the 8th spot.


I sure hope they stay there. :gopray:


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> Your D :lol: Where it was against us in last two games :lol: Look your team lost to Denver too, so...


Injuries to key defensive players had a lot to do with that. Deavon George is only just now starting to get his stride back. You'd best hope the Mav's D doesn't re-surface during the playoffs, or it will be Mavs fans who have the last....:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> You'd best hope the Mav's D doesn't re-surface during the playoffs, or it will be Mavs fans who have the last....:lol:


I made some "Have You Seen Me" signs and posted around AAC. Hopefully we'll find it before the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Hornets beat the Clips in OT, so GS sits at #8 alone now.

Golden State's remaining schedule:

Friday, Apr 13 9:00 p.m. @Kings 
Sunday, Apr 15 3:00 p.m. Timberwolves 
*Tuesday, Apr 17 9:30 p.m. Mavericks * 
Wednesday, Apr 18 9:00 p.m. @Trail Blazers 

-------------------------------------

Clippers remaining schedule:

Thursday, Apr 12 9:30 p.m. @Lakers 
Friday, Apr 13 9:30 p.m. Trail Blazers 
Sunday, Apr 15 2:30 p.m. Kings 
Tuesday, Apr 17 9:00 p.m. @Suns 
Wednesday, Apr 18 9:30 p.m. Hornets 

Funny thing is, we may see the urgency in beating GS (psychologically) and have to bear down in what is otherwise a meaningless game. :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Clips still have @LAL and @PHX left.... so they are not looking too good.

NOK still DEN and @HOU left....

Not to mention the above two teams still have the season finale in LA.

It should be fairly safe to say that Dallas gets GSW in the first round! :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, Clips would really have to put it together to lock in that #8 - and GS would have to choke it seems. Might there be some jockying by the Lakers and/or the Suns? :biggrin:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Warriors will not choke. We going to playoffs after Clippers lose. We going anyway its about time and about time to take my signature off. Clippers was in it last year our time is now after 12 years. :worthy:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

xray said:


> Hornets beat the Clips in OT, so GS sits at #8 alone now.


NO CLIPPERS.. Come on Clips, I dont want to play the Warriors in the first round.. they scare me. :eek8:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Jet said:


> NO CLIPPERS.. Come on Clips, I dont want to play the Warriors in the first round.. they scare me. :eek8:


I'm sorry to hear that LOL. But you will play us if you want or not. I just want to see Warriors end the 12 yr playoff drought.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I would think that the Warriors are more of a matchup than Memphis was in the first round last season.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Ven says 4 games for every team we play in the playoffs, he predicted it for the entire thing hah.


 read the sig!

and I only said four for nellies warriors and memphis last season


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I would think that the Warriors are more of a matchup than Memphis was in the first round last season.


Memphis' offense was more centered around Gasol, with traditional movement on offense - that (I would think) is easier to defend than the crap that Nellie throws out there, with every possible matchup twisted into some mind game. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Diop with a double/double, and Cro with a good game as well - guys are trying to show Avery something, that's good...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Memphis' offense was more centered around Gasol, with traditional movement on offense - that (I would think) is easier to defend than the crap that Nellie throws out there, with every possible matchup twisted into some mind game. :biggrin:


Don't forget Nellie KNOWS our players. He knows exactly what the strength and weakness are with our starting 5, maybe not Harris. The biggest wild cards are Buckner and Devean George.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Diop with a double/double, and Cro with a good game as well - guys are trying to show Avery something, that's good...


When I saw that double-double from Diop and Cro with the high score, I was laughing pretty hard since guys at the end of our bench are skilled enough to get 100+ point games when our 3 starters and the 6th man sat out.

That's a lot of different looks AJ can throw at any opponent.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What stood out most in Diop's performance was that he had only one PF in over 30 minutes


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> What stood out most in Diop's performance was that he had only one PF in over 30 minutes


One thing I like about not having a dominant scorer inside is that teams can't just hammer our center(s) into foul trouble by going at them - it's not the end of the world if they foul out (this should obviously be our strategy against Amare and Duncan, etc.)


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Howard looked a little off last night, but JET showed up like it was any other night. Ager looks like he needs to slow down a bit. He's over running plays all over the place. JJ looks solid out there, some very nice passes and finishes.

BTW, did anyone hear Dirk call in to the telecast to talk to Ortegal and Followill? He proceeded to call them a couple of "Aces" and when they said that Laura Green wanted to talk to him he said, "Laura F*cking Green." I had to roll back the Tivo about 3 times to make sure, but Dirk definitley dropped the F bomb over the air. I got a pretty good chuckle out of that. What a goofball.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Dirk definitley dropped the F bomb over the air. I got a pretty good chuckle out of that. What a goofball.


:lol: I totally missed it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry I missed that, I guess I'm powering down for the Big Show...


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Saint Baller:

I don't know VeN and I don't know his earlier predictions...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Saint Baller:
> 
> I don't know VeN and I don't know his earlier predictions...



Lol aight just make sure you specify who you are talking to...


And right now we have the Clippers...


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Saint Baller:

You think that I have time to know everybody here???


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> You think that I have time to know everybody here???


Sure, say hi. :wave: 

http://www.basketballforum.com/online.php


----------

